# Three out of five stars



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I can honestly say that at this point in my marriage, if I can't fix it; [email protected] the torpedos and full speed ahead, I'm going to break it as fast as I can.

I hate the apathy, I hate the indifference, and above all I hate going through the motions and pretending like nothings changed when it [email protected] well has. It was in the latters spirit that I blew off her mom's formal Christmas dinner last night. 

Nothing personal against her Mom. She has always been great to me. I just couldn't fathom spending another evening with my wife. So I went to the friggin movies.

For the record I give Sherlock Holmes a solid "C". It wasn't bad, it just wasn't good. In many ways, it was illustrative of my marriage. It had it moments, but given it's potential you really hoped there would be something more.

**My gift to the forum this Christmas: movie reviews coupled with marriage commentary.*

I hate going to the movies by myself, but given the circumstances, I figured it would at least get me out of the house. I felt this was important, because one, it's friggin sad to be alone on Christmas. Two, it gave me a legitimate reason to turn off my cell phone. Three, it gave my wife a look into her Christmas future as we have likely spent our last holiday together.

In closing, I have no actual hatred towards the woman. I'm just tired of a marriage that brings me no fufillment or satisfaction, and yet consumes and inordinant amount of my energy. 

If my marriage was a dog, I'd put it to sleep. That doesn't mean that I wouldn't shed a tear or two on the way home from the vet. Apparently, not everything can be fixed, and there comes a time when it's just more humane to end the suffering. LIL


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry about the dog lil. Dont make the mistake of running out and getting a new one to replace it. Seriously though at least your moving into acceptanceville.Your not stuck in the hope phase like alot of us, always expecting they will come to their senses. I think we all know they wont. There are better days and alot more stinko movies coming your way. 2010 may just be the year of lil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

